
Show HN: Privacy-Focused, No-Uploading, None-Tracking Online Photo Editor - dave2580
https://ediker.com/
======
dave2580
Hey guys, I have created a privacy-focused, no-uploading, none-tracking free
online photo editor. I'd love to get feedback on the site as whole. Do you
find it easy to use and useful? Do you have any recommendations? How can I
promote it and collect users? If you have time, let me know your thoughts!

[https://ediker.com/](https://ediker.com/)

Thanks for reading!

------
2David
Hello, this is a great product. Is there any file size limit? and how it works
if i upload gif files? Thanks

